# TwinCat Visu mehrere Variablen



## preuss (8 Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
hier eine Frage von einem "Laien":

Ich habe mit TwinCat eine Visu meiner Haussteuerung aufgesetzt.
D.h. ich kann Eingänge/Ausgänge (wie Taster/Lampen) einfach damit schalten.

Jetzt möchte ich aber mit einem "Button" nicht nur eine Lampe, sondern z.B. zwei Lampen mit einem Taster schalten.

Meine Idee war, bei "Eingabe/Variable tasten" mehr, als eine Variable einzugeben, aber entweder geht das prinzipiell nicht, oder ich habe die falsche Syntax verwendet.
Bemerkung: Die Variablen sind meine Eingänge, also die Taster.

Hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp für mich?

THX.
Adam


----------



## BerndAllgäu (8 Januar 2011)

Servus Adam,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe willst du von der Visualisierung aus deine Lampen schalten und du hast als Variable dirkt den Eingang verwendet...

Also prinzipiell kannst du einen Eingang von der Visu aus beschreiben - macht aber wenig sinn da ein gemappter Eingang bei jeden Zyklus überschrieben wird.

Generell würde ich an deiner stelle Variablen deklarieren die für die Visualisierung zuständig sind. z.B. bVisuOutSzene_01 : Bool;

Diese Variable beschreibst du dann nur in der Visu z.B. von einem Button.

Im Programm kannst du dann diese Variable z.B. oderverknüpft zu deinem Eingang dazu hängen.

Ein Button kann nur eine Variable toggeln oder tasten...


Was und wie willst du denn genau alles von der Visu bedienen?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## preuss (8 Januar 2011)

Servus Bernd,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe als Variablen die Taster, die dannn auf je eine Klemme gelegt sind, deklariert wie folgt: Taster_Kueche AT%IX0.1 :BOOL

Und jede dieser einzelnen Variablen setze ich dann je licht ein zu tasten/toggeln.


Da ich nicht mehrere VARs toggeln kann, brauche ich, wie von Dir beschrieben eine Art zusammenfassung mehrerer VARs.

Geht das mit solchen Deklarationen, wie ich sie (s.o.) benutze?

danke und Grüsse ins schöne Allgäu
adam


----------



## BerndAllgäu (8 Januar 2011)

Servus Adam



preuss schrieb:


> Ich habe als Variablen die Taster, die dannn auf je eine Klemme gelegt sind, deklariert wie folgt: Taster_Kueche AT%IX0.1 :BOOL
> adam



Die oben gezeigte Deklaration hat ja eine Adresse auf einen Eingang - für eine Variable die nur in der Visu benutzt wird brauchst du das nicht.

Für Eine Variable ohene Adressbezug sieht das dann z.B. wie folt aus:

VisuTaster_Kueche : BOOL;

Diese Variable verwendest du "parallel" zu deinem Eingang also mit OR verknüpft.

Sinnbildlich: Wenn Taster_Kueche ODER VisuTaster_Kueche DANN schalte Licht Ein/AUS...


Gruß aus dem immernoch verschneiten Allgäu


----------



## preuss (8 Januar 2011)

Bernd - Super!
Das war der Kniff. Ich dachte, ich kann das in der Visu machen, muss es aber in der klassischen VAR-Deklaration und in den Funktionsblöcken machen. THX!


Darf ich Dich an der Stelle gleich um die daraus folgenden Fragen um Hilfe bitten ;-)

Ich möchte gerne mit einem Taster alle Lichter (die AN! sind) auf einmal ausschalten.
D.h. ich muss irgendwie den Zustand abfragen.
Nun nehme ich an, dass das die Visu nicht kann, sondern ich hier auch irgend einen Baustein o.ä. basteln muss ...

Hast Du da einen Tipp für mich?


VG
Adam


P.S.
Bei uns (nördlichstes Unterfranken) ist der Schnee heute den frühlingshaften Temp gewichen ;-)
Wär aber schon gern mal wieder in Balderschwang aufm Berg


----------



## Cassandra (8 Januar 2011)

*- Hilfe ich baue ein Haus -*

Liebes Forum, 
Einen Spaten habe ich schon und Gummistiefel auch!
Mein Haus soll 3 Stockwerke hoch werden.  

Kann mir einer mal einen Tipp geben!!!

LG Cassandra
 ------------------------------------------
EDIT: Ups – falsches Forum


----------



## PN/DP (9 Januar 2011)

preuss schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mit einem Taster alle Lichter (die AN! sind) auf einmal ausschalten.
> D.h. ich muss irgendwie den Zustand abfragen.


Wozu muß ein Aus-Taster wissen, ob ein Licht AN ist?
Einfach das Licht (nochmal) ausschalten. wenn es vorher schon aus war, dann passiert eben nichts.

```
Wenn Taster_Kueche ODER VisuTaster_Kueche DANN schalte Licht EIN/AUS
Wenn VisuTaster_SammelAus DANN schalte Licht AUS
```

Harald


----------



## BerndAllgäu (9 Januar 2011)

Aufgrund deiner frage schließe ich das du alles "von Hand" programmiert hast...

beschäftige dich mal mit dem thema "Funktionsbaustein" und instanzierung.

ansonsten mach es so wie von PN/DP beschrieben...

@Cassandra - wir haben doch alle mal angefangen *g* 
ansonsten liebe ich sarkasmus! ;-)



lg Bernd


----------



## preuss (9 Januar 2011)

Des guten Ton halber, Ladies first:
@Cassandra - Danke!
Sarkastisch wäre es doch erst, wenn Du geschrieben hättest, ich soll mir ein Buch kaufen usw ;-)


@Bernd,
ja, ich habe vor längerer Zeit einige Bausteine vorprogrammiert bekommen und Teile dann erweitert.
Meine Lichter werden mit einem Baustein "TastEinAus" gesteuert.
Werde dann wohl diese mit Bausteinen mit Instanzierung ersetzen müssen.

@PN/DP THX.

Danke erstmal.
Bin schon etwas weiter.

Muss jetzt erstmal am Haus weiterbauen ;-)

VG


----------

